# Kung Fu-the movie remake...



## billc (May 25, 2012)

I was listening to Dennis Miller yesterday and he was interviewing Kevin Costner and Bill Paxton about their miniseries, "The Hatfields and the McCoys," when Bill Paxton mentioned that his next project is directing the new version of Kung Fu for the big screen.  Anyone here anything else about this?


----------



## Jenna (May 26, 2012)

I think I heard this rumour a while ago.. like I mean quite a while ago and nothing since?

I guess sometimes I wish that Hollywood would say &#8211; just because we can does not mean we should. Oh well I hope at least that Bruce Lee gets the main role THIS time around.


----------



## WC_lun (May 26, 2012)

I've heard rumours for many years on this.  Even heard rumours that Hollywood was looking in CMA tournaments for the main role.  No idea of the validity of any of it.

I think a well made remake would be pretty cool.  Of course with someone that can do the role justice.


----------

